# Pantalla LCD para vumetro



## Fabio (Jun 29, 2007)

Hola. Estoy realizando un proyecto final sobre un ecualizador de audio con DSP. mi duda es como hacer la parte del analizador de espectro, no como se hace, sino como mostrarlo. El analizador es de 2/3 de octava o sea que tiene 15 bandas de frecuencias que mostrar y yo queria mostralos con un pantalla LCD y queria que me pasaran información sobre algunos modelos y como se programan estas pantallas. O si tienen otra idea de como mostrarlo que me la digan. Muchas Gracias. Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 30, 2007)

Lo mas bonito es una matriz de led's suelen ser 5x7 pero requiere algo de hardware y mas potencia de la fuente.

El segundo metodo es una pantalla grafica LCD , te saldra por un precio similar pero tiene la ventaja de que envias y listo.

Finalmente las alfanumericas, aunque solo muestran caracteres se pueden cambiar y imitar barras. Son faciles de usar y controlar.

Finalmente las paranoias, NO RECOMENDABLE si no te sobra tiempo, se trata de poner unos led a dar vueltas con un motor y va presentando el mensaje. Barato pero mecanicamentente complejo


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 30, 2007)

Se puede implementar una matriz de led´s 15*10 (15 Horizontales * 10 Verticales) exitados mediante un IC LM3914, este toma la tension rectificada de tus filtros secuencialmente mediante conmutadores CMOS y un contador (0 a 15 en tu caso), con el mismo contador alimentas 15 transistores para lograr la multiplexion.
O sea, tienes un vumetro con un solo integrado que alimenta secuencialmente 15 filas de led´s, cuya alimentacion proviene de 15 transistores, todo comandado por un contador 0-15
Si el oscilador trabaja con suficiente frecuencia no se notara parpadeo al conmutar.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 1, 2007)

Quedaria guapo con un propeler clock, pero son ganas de complicarse la vida si andas justo

http://www.electronixandmore.com/project/propclock/index.html

Para mi compañero FOGONAZO

Si tiene los datos en digital, trabaja en digital, no lo pases en analogico con el lm3916 (especial para vumeters), puensa que para varios led deberia  utilizar sample & hold, la multiplexacion.. u rollazo quando on unos 74hct574 lo apaña.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 1, 2007)

Efectivamente no es muy sano mezclar tecnologias, pero no se aclara que tipo de filtros se han diseñado (Analogos o digitales), yo asumi que los filtros son analogos, en ese caso tomar una tension de CC de la salida de ellos, multiplexarla 15/1 y representarla mediante  el IC LM 3916, no le veo gran complicacion.
Lamentablemente he perdido un diseño que realice hace unos cuantos años (Que me dio muchas satisfacciones), con este principio, el cual funciono a la perfección y se resolvio con una placa de impreso simple faz de aproximadamente 12* 20 Cm que incluia amplificador de microfono de captación ambiente, filtros, multiplexor, clock, contador, el LM y el juego de transistores. El sistema S & H lo resolvi mediante  3 IC CD4066 y la salida la aplique al LM.
El display por cuestion de estetica lo realice en otra placa de similares dimenciones.
Con lo que si me he vuelto loco es con los capacitores de los filtros, es interesante ver la diferencia entre el valor que tienen y el que dicen tener.
Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 1, 2007)

Dice que lo hizo con un DSP de ahi lo del digital.

Me cole, no es necesario un S&H con un simple mutiplexor analogico hay suficiente.

Si eso de los filtros analogicos una vez montados se van donde quieren, sobretodo si los quieres estrechos como es tu caso.

Pues menudo trabajillo te pegaste


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 1, 2007)

Si, efectivamente y a no olvidar que en esa epoca no existian ni simuladores ni programas de diseño de impresos, o sea todo a mano.
Y en ademas se me perdio el diseño, me quiero cortas las UÑAS !!!


----------



## Fabio (Jul 2, 2007)

Muchas gracias por tomarse un tiempo y contestar mi pregunta, voy a investigar un poco las ideas que me tiraron. Saludos


----------

